# Adobe CS5:Invalid framesize/framerate for this level. Please lower the frame dimensio



## Computer123 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm trying to increase frame Width to 1920 and im getting this error. I did lower the frame rate but it's not working. I also lowered the lvl but its still working.


----------

